# 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*1.9 aaz diesel into a mk1 cabriolet build*

I know that everyone and their mom has swapped a vr6 or a 1.8t into a mk1 but how unique is a 1.9 turbo diesel in a cabby?







The shell is a 1990 cabrio in mint condition , no rust anywhere. The motor, well where do i start, it will out power, out torque ,and get better fuel mileage than any vr or 1.8t would. The block was totally redone , .5mm over forged pistons, new tdi crank, arp rod bolts. The cylinder head has match port and polish on intake and exhaust , new sodium filled valves(8mm valve stems) , new precups. custom 2.5"intake manifold , and custom 2.5" downpipe from a big garret t3 turbo with no wastegate pushin 30psi in the intake through a huge front mount 2.5" intercooler.
motor an trany are set to go in the shell next weekend, any of you gassers scared yet , time to get rid of your gas motor and go diesel!











_Modified by giulianot at 7:09 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## InsipiD (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

Cmon where are the pics of the build up, this is a sweet project cant wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

Pics or bust.
And im not scared, just jealous of the gas mileage


----------



## digu13 (Mar 9, 2007)

def. very interested how this turns out...i wanna do the same thing but a 1.6td


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (digu13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digu13* »_def. very interested how this turns out...i wanna do the same thing but a 1.6td

If i went to something like this it would have to be a TDi swap. Either a modified injection pump to run with no managment or a full swap with managment. Either way would be alot of fun, and pleasant to drive.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

I had a mechanical tdi in mind but I'm saving that motor for a track car. I think i can make more power than a chiped tdi with my aaz setup. here are some pics



















































my custom oil return line














I hope this motor will fit in the shell, well find out this weekend. I waiting for my egt gauge to come in, then I can driil and tap a probe hole in the exhaust manifold before the turbo to accurately monitor my egt's at 30 psi of boost


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

I vaguely remember someone else planning a similar swap. I don't remember if they ever followed through with it.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

My favorite TDi build is G60ing's build. 1.9 into a corrado, wiring and all.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (dubsrphat)*

ya I thought that was a very unique and impressive build. For my next project I'll swap a tdi with a vnt20 turbo and management into a mk3 gti golf, and tech nine tuned chip, but that will be strictly a track car for mosport gtd class racing. The mk3 shell has a roll cage, and suspension and its stripped to the bones so its really light. It had a grenaded 2.0l 16v gasser garbage in it when i bought it. but that build is for another thread. i must concentrate on my daily driver the cabby.









_Modified by giulianot at 11:58 AM 10-11-2007_


_Modified by giulianot at 1:01 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

so my EGT gauge came in yesterday. I'm going to drill a hole inthe bottom of my exhaust manifold and tap a 1/8 npt thread for the egt probe. This will allow me to have an early indication of how quickly my valves will melt when I'm pushing 35psi of boost in the intake.















http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p28/giulianot/mjandcabby027.jpg[/img

I completed the timing belt and all the drive belt setup. I wonder if a serpentine setup with p/s will fit into a mk1 cabby? I might have to bang in some frame rails [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/confused.gif 
some side motor pics, sorry bad lighting


















_Modified by giulianot at 9:27 AM 10-12-2007_


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

If it is the same width as a serp ABA setup, then you have to "lightly" notch the frame with a large hammer








And if you lived closer I would love to take out some aggression on a frame rail


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (dubsrphat)*

the gas mileage you'l have will be through the rooooof.
jealousx10


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (sgtpeppper11)*

Have thought about this many times, but the ABA was so cheap and readily available! Can't wait to see this completed!








Noted the Serp question, and it brings me to one. Does it interfere on a standard ABA swap, too? Nto a big deal, I'd jsut like to know before I drop it in the hole.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (YJSAABMAN)*

you need to put a dent in the frame rail to make it clear ;-)
do some searching in the swap forum


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (dubsrphat)*

I've searched my a$$ off for info on mounts and such and have come up with nothing. I guess I just haven't been using the right words, but I've never had that much trouble with a search!! Thanks, though!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (YJSAABMAN)*

ahh inspiration.. 
Can't wait to see this one runnin. 
Better bust out that heatgun, and stretch down that top, replacing the cables. 


_Modified by DubPhreek at 11:29 PM 10-13-2007_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (DubPhreek)*

So the motor and trany went in fairly well. I had to gently manipulate the frame rail to make some room for the serpentine belt tensioner pulley. The egt probe was a snap to drill and tap. here some photos of yesterdays progress.
























and the motor in the shell Yaaah


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

IT RUNS! 
From a bare block to a running engine







I primed the oil pump , filled the injector pump with diesel and away she fired. The motor runs well no noises or issues. Sounds amazing God i love diesel engines







. Now im weighting on my downpipe from passenger performance, 3" downpipe will give me really quick spool time while keeping my egt's low.


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

I am MOST sincerely jealous. But in a good way, of course.








Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks. Im really excited to see how fast this cabby will be when its done


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (giulianot)*

looks good in the bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks , I took the time out to pressure wash the engine bay and paint it tremclad black since it was all very easily accessible at that point and i had the time

















_Modified by giulianot at 5:27 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

I just got a bunch of new parts in. New rad $80 overflow bottle $12 and upper and lower rad hoses $15. Thank you Autocamping. There is still some wiring issues with the car. I am putting HID's in and running relays for my headlights and glow plugs. lots of work still to do before its drivable like driveshafts and shifter linkages. Cant wait for the weekend










_Modified by giulianot at 9:37 AM 10-18-2007_


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (giulianot)*

this is one of the fastest diesel swaps I have ever seen into a gasser


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

Its been an ongoing project since june, I only really get the chance to work on it on weekends, and my wife is kinda upset that i don't spent enough time with her. Its really difficult to find a sweet compromise. This Sunday i'll be taking my wife with me on the annual maxbimmer e30 cruise. pics of my 1989 325 is









its not bad for a 2.5l straight 6 butt im bored of it.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_Its been an ongoing project since june, I only really get the chance to work on it on weekends, and my wife is kinda upset that i don't spent enough time with her. Its really difficult to find a sweet compromise. This Sunday i'll be taking my wife with me on the annual maxbimmer e30 cruise. pics of my 1989 325 is









its not bad for a 2.5l straight 6 butt im bored of it. 

I would rather have the e30








Im ready to get rid of all my VW's and buy an e36


----------



## ifUcantBEAT'm.... (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

what tranny are you running? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the swap


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (ifUcantBEAT'm....)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ifUcantBEAT’m....* »_what tranny are you running? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the swap

The trany is an 020 out of a 1.9 td but i changed the fifth gear to a .069 for the top end and low revving on the highway







at 4500rpm ill do 240 kph!


----------



## bluestorm1005 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_I had a mechanical tdi in mind but I'm saving that motor for a track car. I think i can make more power than a chiped tdi with my aaz setup. here are some pics









Cool, I really like that color. Are those E30 wheels?


----------



## Random_Task (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (bluestorm1005)*

wow. i didnt think an 020 would bolt up. neat. i want to do this or a G60 swap sometime next year into my autox cabby. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Random_Task)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Random_Task* »_wow. i didnt think an 020 would bolt up. neat. i want to do this or a G60 swap sometime next year into my autox cabby. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

020 will bolt up to any VW 4cyl....


----------



## Random_Task (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_
020 will bolt up to any VW 4cyl....









das da shizz! i have always wondered what the bellhousing on a 944 turbo is like.....


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (bluestorm1005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluestorm1005ff * »_
Cool, I really like that color. Are those E30 wheels?


Thanks, the colour is a Subaru impressa blue and yes those rims are off of the 1989 bmw 325 is.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Here are some pics of my 89 bmw e30 I shined her all up for the annual cruise
















gotta have the angel eyes
















and oh ya it for sale first person to give my $4000 for gets it. Anyways enough about the bmw. Back to the cabby built. this weekend i installed new rad hoses, new rad , new overflow bottle, and installed all the gauges in the car. here some pics of the running motor.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

So its time to fill the trany with oil and I went with the elf synthetic 75 w 90. When i run the car with no load i hear a grinding noise coming from the fifth gear housing??







Im thinkin the gear is touching the aluminum trany housing so im going to have to lover the side trany mount and remove the fifth gear housing and see where the gear is touching. maybe i can dremel so material out so that it will clear the gear. Oh well








Drive shafts and horn to be installed latter tonight if all goes well










_Modified by giulianot at 1:22 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_So its time to fill the trany with oil and I went with the elf synthetic 75 w 90. When i run the car with no load i hear a grinding noise coming from the fifth gear housing??







Im thinkin the gear is touching the aluminum trany housing so im going to have to lover the side trany mount and remove the fifth gear housing and see where the gear is touching. maybe i can dremel so material out so that it will clear the gear. Oh well








Drive shafts and horn to be installed latter tonight if all goes well









_Modified by giulianot at 1:22 PM 10-22-2007_


Ummmm, there is something srsly wrong if you are having 5th gear griding on the tranny case. I would look to see the full problem instead of just griding the tranny case























So what all is entailed with switching the fuel system from gasser to diesel... I know the opening for fuel has to be enlarged, and the tank needs to be flushed, but what about pump and lines? How does all that go down?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

I decided to go with the original tank in the car because i wanted a 55l tank. I left the"little in tank pump" in beside the sending unit. I removed the secondary "large pump" beside the tank, the gas fuel filter and the plastic mixer duhicky. I did keep all the stock lines since they were all in really good condition. I did swap the fuel pump relay out for a regular relay for that the "little pump " still pumps diesel to the injector pump even though it totally not necessary. Diesel injector pumps draw fuel from the tank by suction but you can force feed fuel at low psi if desired. At least this way I know i'll never have any fuel starvation issues







i hope that clears things up. 
oh i also retained the stock fumes canester catcher though not necessary










_Modified by giulianot at 1:42 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_I decided to go with the original tank in the car because i wanted a 55l tank. I left the"little in tank pump" in beside the sending unit. I removed the secondary "large pump" beside the tank, the gas fuel filter and the plastic mixer duhicky. I did keep all the stock lines since they were all in really good condition. I did swap the fuel pump relay out for a regular relay for that the "little pump " still pumps diesel to the injector pump even though it totally not necessary. Diesel injector pumps draw fuel from the tank by suction but you can force feed fuel at low psi if desired. At least this way I know i'll never have any fuel starvation issues







i hope that clears things up. 
oh i also retained the stock fumes canester catcher though not necessary









_Modified by giulianot at 1:42 PM 10-22-2007_

The pump part makes sense to me. Did you enlarge the filler neck on the car?
I just didn't know if injection pump was the only fuel pump on a diesel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What did you mean by switching the fuel pump relay out for a regular one







I thought the fuel pump relay was a pretty normal relay
With how easy this swap seams (no management portion at least)
I could easily pull this off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

oh ya i did swap out the filler neck portion from one that i got from a rabbit diesel. The standard fuel pump relay for a digi cabrio has an extra pin out thats smaller than the rest of the pins. I believe the relay is controlled by the rail pressure and the digi computer. So i put in a horn relay in its place so the little pump runs when you turn on the key.


_Modified by giulianot at 3:00 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Makes perfect sense now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So this did start as a digi2 car?
From what you are saying there was no wiring really involved because of the mechanical injection pump?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

the shell was born a 1990 cabriolet wit a 1.8 digi 2 management. Electrically i had to convert the gass tach to diesel pulse on the alternator and i put the coil wire on the injector pump. I stripped out all the digi 2 electrical and computer. My cabby didnt come with the 3 gauge cluster so i put one in for boost pres, egt,and oil presure. not much electrical to it at all. the hardest part was converting the gas tach to work on the diesel pulse and going indiglo blue backlighting!!


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_the shell was born a 1990 cabriolet wit a 1.8 digi 2 management. Electrically i had to convert the gass tach to diesel pulse on the alternator and i put the coil wire on the injector pump. I stripped out all the digi 2 electrical and computer. My cabby didnt come with the 3 gauge cluster so i put one in for boost pres, egt,and oil presure. not much electrical to it at all. the hardest part was converting the gas tach to work on the diesel pulse and going indiglo blue backlighting!!










HMMM, now to just find a TDi and better information on converting it to a mechanical injection pump






















I can handle wiring the tach no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is a very cool swap, nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

thanks for the encouragement







The vwdiesel.net is a good source of info. From what i understand you can convert a 1.9aaz pump to work on a tdi or use a cummins pump . Giles is the guy who knows these pups insisde and out and he will biuld you a mechanical tdi pump for the right $$







his email is [email protected]


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_thanks for the encouragement







The vwdiesel.net is a good source of info. From what i understand you can convert a 1.9aaz pump to work on a tdi or use a cummins pump . Giles is the guy who knows these pups insisde and out and he will biuld you a mechanical tdi pump for the right $$







his email is [email protected]


No problem this is a cool project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have been searching on the tdi forums for information. A friend of mine that is pretty local just had someone convert a cummins pump to work, but IIRC it was expensive as all hell.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

I went to the scrap yard and got myself a used rad fan shroud and painted it all up. Here are some pics of my progress 








my newly moded cluster to work on diesel tach pulse with red needles and iniglo blue backlighting
















my temporary pipe setup out of turbo and into intake no intercooler plumbing yet 









my modded intake runner made to accept 2.5 " pipe
















and my oil presure sender thats not reading any oil pressure


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

i was thinking of doing this to my cabby....
better gas mileage = less money on gas= more money for poor art student


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (sgtpeppper11)*

I fixed the oil pressure problem it was a bad sending unit, so i replaced the bad 10 bar unit out for a 2 pin 5 bar unit . The only problem is that my new oil pump in the diesel makes 9 bar on cold starts with cold oil and it pegs my 5 bar gauge







Does anyone out the know of a 2 pin 10 bar oil pressure sending unit ?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

My custom 3" ss downpipe just came in and i love it. All welds are done in tig and back-purged for the best weld possible. Thanks Passenger Diesel, Here are some pics of the work of art.
















and some of the cabby put back together, dang i gots to slamm that biznatch, all in due time


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

so if you dont mind me askin how much was the swap complete, time and money???

looks good SLAM IT!!!


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (toplessbunnys)*

Are you sure you really wanna know? I tried to keep the total cost below $5000. I spent $700 to machine and assemble the short block , $800 on the head (port and polish , new valves and seats) , $900 for performance rebuild of the injector pump, $450 for the downpipe , $150 on ic pipe and ic, and $800 for the clean shell with a blown 1.8 gasser garbage in it. ARP head studs and rod bolts $200. Those are the major costs, I think









_Modified by giulianot at 9:04 AM 10-30-2007_


_Modified by giulianot at 10:43 AM 10-30-2007_


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

hmm i like the idea if the diesel cuz of gas prices and the introduction of bio diesel let alone the fuel mileage, how many horses you thinking you are building?????


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (toplessbunnys)*

The stock very restricted aaz make 75hp @ 120 torque, with my setup I'm aiming for 140whp @ 260 torque





















but we will see when the car gets tunned properly and broken in she will hit the dyno rollers. Torque is my best friend!










_Modified by giulianot at 11:14 AM 10-30-2007_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

This 3" down pipe is sick!














made from 304 SS and tig welded with back purge!! I love it and it was worth every penny of the $450 I spent on it. It is a little difficult to fit into place though. I am still waiting for the intercooler pipe to come in and I have to figure out if I can go with a 3" exhaust all the way back. Will 3" pipe clear over the trailing axle??????







I might have to go with side pipes before the rear tires maybey a 1 1/2 " on either side?? any thoughts??















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by giulianot at 8:58 AM 10-31-2007_


_Modified by giulianot at 7:54 AM 11-9-2007_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

First Drive- Wow this car is stupid fast














The torque is unbelievable right from idle, and thats with no intercooler and 8psi of boost!







I am noticing that my egt's are getting high at WOT. Its reaching 1600f! When i lean the petal out the egt's drop right away. I think it time for a boost controller and 30 psi !














How long of a brake-in period is necessary on a fresh rebuild.?? When can i safely start leaning on this motor ? How long should i use dyno oil before switching to synthetic?


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

i believe break in time should be what it says 
drive it like you normally will and if it breaks within the first 500 miles then something was not right








if it makes it 500 miles and doesnt brake you will be in the clear
and if i build a motor to run synthetic i break it in with synthetic
of course this is all on my experience with gasser motors


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (toplessbunnys)*

PROGRESS UPDATE
So this weekend I concentrated on moving the battery to the trunk of the cabby. I did this to make some room up front for the intercooler piping and it make the car handle better. Heres some pics
































I also wanted to put the rear disc brakes in and the big sway bar for the rear trailing axle so I striped it from the Donner cabby painted it and installed the rear disc conversion


































_Modified by giulianot at 8:19 AM 11-5-2007_


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

if i were you i would think about investing in a battery box they are like 14$ 
they clean up the look of the remote battery and contain any spills and corrosion you may have with a lead acid non sealed battery
just my 2 cents


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

Good idea! Do you know of anyone online that sells battery boxes or would part source carry something like that?


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

local parts stores carry them but you can et whole kits at like summit racing 
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku
you can get fancier and more expersive but this is the one i have in my truck and love it


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (toplessbunnys)*

I decided to go with a plastic battery box for the rear, so i can contain any acid spills and I don't want it rotting out the trunk :wink: 








and some pics of the donor car  








and a pic of the FK lowering springs that are going in after winter :wink:


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

So I took toplessbunnys' advice and installed a brand new plastic battery box. Not only did it clean up the trunk, it also protects from corrosion!
















I installed the downpipe too and what a difference!





















Right away i noticed that my egt's dropped 200 f under hard acceleration. the garret t3 now produces full boost at 2000 rpms














this thing pulls like mad and the low end torque is just unbelievable . The car spins tires under rolling starts in second gear!







i can wait to race some Japanese gasser garbage.


----------



## Piercedw1nky (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

How does the heater valve like the dp sitting right there?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Piercedw1nky)*

the heater valve sits ~ 1.5" from the downpipe, I was thinking of installing a heat shield in between but post turbo temps on a diesel don't exceed 400 f so i don't see it being necessary at the moment. Or I'll install a heat shield after i melt my first heater valve










_Modified by giulianot at 12:56 PM 11-8-2007_


----------



## Piercedw1nky (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_the heater valve sits ~ 1.5" from the downpipe, I was thinking of installing a heat shield in between but post turbo temps on a diesel don't exceed 400 f so i don't see it being necessary at the moment. Or I'll install a heat shield after i melt my first heater valve









_Modified by giulianot at 12:56 PM 11-8-2007_


Gotcha. Just seemed a little close for comfort IMO.


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (Piercedw1nky)*

looks good
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (toplessbunnys)*

UPDATE
So I finally received my intercooler piping and installed it. What a huge difference intercolling makes





















My stock wastegate is set at 9 psi. next i have to install a remote boost controller so I can turn up the boost in the car, any suggestions on a good remote boost controller? Here are some pics of the intercooler routing.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_ I know that everyone and their mom has swapped a vr6 or a 1.8t into a mk1 but how unique is a 1.9 turbo diesel in a cabby? 

THIS IS WHAT I LIKE TO SEE

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being original... build looks good


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (35i 2000)*

3" exhuast will fit over the rear axle, i had a junkyard 8v turbo set-up i made my own 3" exhuast and it fit great, tight but great.
you can make your in cabin manual boost controler. i have yet to do it, but i believe you can get a bleed valve from home depot, and some vac lines and away you go.
i got my mbc from ebay for $20
hope to see thing at some of the meets in the new seaon.....
good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (instg8r)*

bad @$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (toplessbunnys)*

Thanks for all the encouragement guys now I'm working on the rest of the exhaust and emissions testing and certification. Soon this bad boy will be on the road, and mopping the floors with gasser motors


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (giulianot)*

that mean soon you have to post up a vid of this thing pegin 30psi


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_that mean soon you have to post up a vid of this thing pegin 30psi









No not yet







I







got to do the 20k break-in period on the motor first before i can start running really high boost levels. I also notice that if i try to push more than 10 psi into the motor before its warm, the coolant overflows?? WTF







could this be due to head lift ?? i have arp head studs torqued to 80 flbs of torque. Once the engine is at regular operation temp it dosent do it any more .







any ideas ??


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

how did u wire the hids w/ the realy in order to keep the high beams?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mein Ritt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mein Ritt* »_how did u wire the hids w/ the realy in order to keep the high beams?
 Im just running the low beams on the outers and high beams both inner and outer. For now , latter i will use a different combo with bmw e30 elipsodials as inners


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_ I know that everyone and their mom has swapped a vr6 or a 1.8t into a mk1 















 i can count all the existing VR mk1 cabbys on 1 hand.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (dubbinandlovin returns)*

but sick car tho, diesels are dope!! mad torque








nice IC set-up.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_














i can count all the existing VR mk1 cabbys on 1 hand.


At least in my neck of the woods, there are way too many paper mache vr swaps on the road, not to mention that they handle like **** and push in every corner . Mk1's were never meant to have all that weight in the front end. and don't get me started on all the really poorly tuned 20v's pinging and compressor surging all over, Look at the Audi Le Mans car 5.5l v10 twin turbo diesel pushin a regulated 700 hp @ 1100 flbs torque


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_
not to mention that they handle like **** and push in every corner . Mk1's were never meant to have all that weight in the front end. 

trust me dude, i know. i made this pic a couple years ago lol


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (dubbinandlovin returns)*

exactly its soo wrong














yet people think its soo baller. To each their own!


_Modified by giulianot at 10:34 AM 11-24-2007_


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_ To each their own!



couldn't have said it any better


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (35i 2000)*

I'm currently in the process of buttoning up the interior bits. The old carpet was all torn up from the previous owner butchering in a set of bmw e 46 seats. I ordered a new carpet @ Onlinecarpets.com for $150 .So I ripped out the hack worked brackets and seats and filled and holes in the floor, vacuumed and painted the floor. I started to fit the carpet in but it requires more trimming, and a warm garage to work in! Is their a special glue used to paste the carpet to the floor or should it just sit there? Here are some pics of my new seats, I used 2X4 square tubing painted black for seat risers and they worked well for raising the seat above the floor cross member.


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

awesome project. Keep up the good work.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (vdubdoug)*

Thanks , there is still many things to be done but today I made a big step, I got the certification on the car now i have to finish the exhaust and get emission test done which is a big joke in ontario for diesel cause it just a visual inspection. "So let me get this straight Im paying you $40 to rev me motor and look for black smoke?" ...... Yup , you passed now pay me!


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

lol throw some bio diesel in there so you dont get the black smoke that will throw them off


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (toplessbunnys)*

Progress Report 
The exhaust system is complete !! 2.5" ss from the down pipe back no cat and ss universal muffler. Sounds amazing not too loud but a s**** load of turbo spool sound





















and I got plates for it too. here are some pics of my exhaust.


















_Modified by giulianot at 7:47 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Oh and what do you guys think of these 15x7 Pannosports ? will they suit the cabby? The owner wants $800 for the set but they a race alloys only







can they still be used on the road?


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

hell ya rock the panasports dont know that i would pay 800 for a used set though love the exhaust frickin sweet!!!!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (toplessbunnys)*

lookin good so far, nice exhaust and Panasports ARE THE SHIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_Oh and what do you guys think of these 15x7 Pannosports ? will they suit the cabby? The owner wants $800 for the set but they a race alloys only







can they still be used on the road?










DUDE, you better rock the panasports......those are cats ass.
lookin sweet, i was hoping you would 3" exhaust...but 2.5" is good.
now hurry and get drivin that thing....20k break in will take a good 1/2 year to a year.........lol
with the new season comin around......you dont want to get left behind


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (instg8r)*

no updates on the car?????
did you get the panasports????


----------



## ftillier (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

I want a 1.6TD in my cabby. No time to do it, though. Someday...


----------



## ttowntiny (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (ftillier)*

Good Build man. Good build. I like the look of it all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (ttowntiny)*

Well i got good news and bad news. We will start with the good news.... i got the panasports







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif im guna rock them in the spring time with a sick set of summer tires. for now im goin to run the 14" snowflakes with gislavad snowtires (very aggressive tread pattern...great for Canadian winters eh) okay...now for the bad news,,,,i think im into a head gasket recplacement alreay







if i run the car easyand stay off the boost its fine but as soon as i get on the boost above 10psi i have compresion leaking into the coolant which causes the temperatures to rise real quick and over heats my motor blowing coolant everywhere















suggestions on what could be causing it??? i have arp headstuds in torqued to 75flbs should i maybe retorque to 100?
please advise


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

Does anyone on here know of a better manufacturer of head gaskets for the aaz engine ? I talked to the people at arp and they did not recommend that i torque past 75flbs. They seem to think that the head is not perfectly straight and thats what is causing compression leakage into the coolant. I don't see how the head could be warped as it just came from a machine shop that assured me it was straight. I guess ill have to remove the head and check it with a straight edge myself :roll:


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

well that sucks donky d!cks


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (toplessbunnys)*

So the head is coming back off today. Hopefully i will see what the **** is going on in this motor. I picked up a brand new victor reinz one hole head gasket. Im also contemplating putting the stock head bolts and torquing back to stock spec and see how that goes. I thought that arp head studs were supposed to have more clamping force than stock head bolts??







Any ideas as to whats causing this


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

they are, i mean they do have more clamping force, look at the gasket and go from there


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (toplessbunnys)*








here are some pics of the head gasket failure

















































i sent the head out for pressure test and check for warpage i hope the head isn't cracked










_Modified by giulianot at 5:57 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

the head gasket just melted due to excess fueling probably. Im going to put another stock two hole head gasket back in and see how that goes. I f i have another failure im going to have to ring the block. Does anyone have any experience with this.


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

man i was hoping to see some really good carnage,(breaking stuff is always fun) glad its not too bath though head gaskets are an easy fix, blocks and such aren't, so you think you were over fueling, turn up hte boost and add some torq to the head studs, i would do that before ringing the block and head, i love this car though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







keep up the good work


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (toplessbunnys)*

I had a diesel rabbit that would toss a head gasket every 6 months, there was no warping of the head, so I was down to the block was warped. 
Right before I got rid of the bunny did some one mention that I could of doubled gasketed the thing...


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (briano1234)*

I had the block decked when it was rebiult (300kms ago), Im shure that the block is straight. As for running a double head gasket, Probably wont be good for sub zero starts and up here in the great white north we can see temps as low as -30deg c







aaz motors run about 430- 450 psi compression with a wear limit of 380 psi! I need to maintain 420psi at least if i want to start on a cold winter morning that I forgot the plug in the block heater. Now I need a custom head gasket that will maintain my compression and withstand the high egts of the additional fueling provided by my performance injector pump mmmm or reduce the max fueling screw and increase the boost the lean my motor runs the cooler


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

get a solid copper one?


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (simon_C)*

copper head gasket http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i could never get those to seal right


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (toplessbunnys)*

UPDATE
SO i heard back from my engine rebuilder and he said that the head gasket failure happened because the steel pre cups were falling out of my aluminum head. This is not normal. The pre cup were nerled then pressed in then pinned. Anyways is under warranty, im getting a new head then i got to switch over my valves, springs, cam, injectors, glowplugs, over to the new head and have to match port and polished. It looks like i wont have my car back till after Christmas.


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

um that sucks, but because it is under warranty its free right???? free head, i always like getting head for free, or i mean um well you know what i mean
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









page 4 is mine!!!!!


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (toplessbunnys)*

It's my Birthday and I can post if i want to! No updates yet on my new head so in the mean time I'm installing the lower a-arm brace. Once the engine builder gets the head He has to match port and polish the intake and exhaust, bench flow it, then swap over my sodium filler valves, lifters, cam, injectors, I want my motor back together now!







Getting sick of sharing my wife's beatle TDI







i WANT MY CABBY BACK!


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

Finally I will be getting the head back on friday. Brand new oem aaz head with match port and polish on intake and exhaust. I'm gonna use a 2 hole victor reinz gasket this time and torque the arp head studs to 100 f/lbs. The cabby should be back on the road by Monday, hopefully


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio (giulianot)*

kool glad to hear it


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

This is awesome!! I know its a dumb question but how are the fumes with the top down?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Contrary to popular belief, there is absolutely no exhaust fumes that recirculates back into the cabin. This is my second cabby diesel the first one being a 85 cabby with a i.6 na diesel in it. I took that car from toronto to st petes florida with $80 fuel top down in 20 hours. The exhaust fumes where never a problem ... oh maybe if you pin it in reverse with the top down


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Success !







the cabby runs again! The head was installed this morning and torqued down to 75ft-lbs. The car runs really well now, it has no overheating issues at the preset time. I do notice that the temps start to creep up under long hard pulls. here are some pics
rockin the 14" bbs
















lower a arm brace installed








Rockin the 14" snowflakes with gislavad snow tires








3 vdubs in 1 shot, 2 cabbys


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Thats the wife's 01 beetle tdi w/ technine chip, 215 injectors, no cat. It goes like snot!. Today i wanted to see how my cabby aaz/t3 would fair against the beetle, so i challenged the wifey to a friendly race and........ no challenge what so ever, the cabby pulled on the beetle in every gear Twisted Evil I never had to use WOT and never boosted past 16 psi Cool I love this car


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

one more pic


----------



## Demon Diesel (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Interesting build. If i'm not mistaken that BLOCK looks familiar. What's the serial number on that thing? I think i'm gonna claim it back now. Ohh and wait what tranny you got going on there? That looks like a custom 5th built the night before a wedding tranny with serial number custom002!!! I want it all back!!! I'm gonna sneek up on you with the stelth EV golf and unbolt my parts. All your going to hear is the sound of my gen-set starting up in hopes that i get home. 
Ok so when are we taking this thing to the track. We need some times posted!!!


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Demon Diesel)*















he he














when you first gave me the block it had 4 majorly bent rods in it and valve marks in all the pistons. It was basically a paper weight







and your trany was puken fluids out its axle seals







No but seriously, thanks for all the parts that you gave me like the 4 straight rods, garret t3, long block, and tranny. Thanks Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh ya and although your Mk3 golf Electric V is pretty stealth, it dosent have the range or speed to pull off that kind of a heist














You are right about the track though, as soon as the weather gets good we will see what this thing does the quarter in , and embarrass some gassers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























_Modified by giulianot at 9:02 AM 1-18-2008_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

have you explored a diesel A3 chassis cabrio?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

shhhh dont say nothin to my wife, but my next build for sure will be a eurospec pd150 motor in a mk3/3.5 cabrio shell. I will use the pd150 computer and enginge harness then splice the rest into the mk3 chasis harness, with the cluster imobilzer, chip , FMIC. [email protected] torque ya that will be my next setup

















_Modified by giulianot at 5:36 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

I just completed my fist tank of fuel today, so 50L of diesel bought me 625 km which equal 8L/100kms. Not too bad considering i was not driving conservatively and the motor isnt broken in yet. Power is good through the rpm band and the turbo is at full boost (23 psi ) at 1800 rpms







I also noticed that on long hard pulls the motor tends over heat slightly. I think im going to have to install a front mount oil cooler and get rid of the oil to water heat exchanger







or run a larger rad


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

sent you a PM


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Well the motor is dead ! the #2 crank cap came unscrewed, fell of spun round and put a hole the size of my fist through the block on piston #1 just above the oil pan














Now can i put the blame squarely on the engine builder? More updates to come soon.


_Modified by giulianot at 3:52 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## rentstdi (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (giulianot)*

you have got to be pissed


----------



## cabbyhappy (Jun 8, 2007)

thats awful.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (cabbyhappy)*

man that sucks....


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (madone)*

here are some pics of the damage caused by not installing new crank cap bolts  
















































the shop name is Peter's engines, they used to be located in barrie but are now located in peferlaw. I asked him about his experience before i brought the motor to him and he assured me that he is very experienced with diesels and he has rebuilt many before. i also have receipts showing all my costs of repairs and a one year warranty on parts and labour on the motor. Now he is saying that this damage is not covered under warranty. WTF? what recourse do i have other than small claims court?


----------



## myvwisfast (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Man that blows. You think Demon Diesel still wants that block back now that there's a nice picture window in it?








You should definitely speak with an attorney. You should be able to get something back. 
Have you surveyed the collateral damage? 
How bad's the crank? 
Did it still run with this hole? 
How hard were you going when it popped?
If & when you get it rebuilt (by someone else I hope) make sure they give you receipts for full retail on parts & labor, whether they charge you that or not...
again- my condolences...


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (myvwisfast)*

I was half way to work when this happened. The motor was at operating temp and i was accelerating from a stop MILDLY Im stil in the break-in stage so i was not giviner! Surprisingly the motor still runs on all 4 cylinders i havent removed the pan yet because the engine builder want to do that himself so he can see what happened. After speaking to the engine builder some more we have come to somewhat of a resolution. On sat i will bring him the old long block and a spare block . We will first remove the pan and see the extent of the damage, take pics, and see what caused it , Even though i know what cause this he reused the main cap bolt which are torque to yield bolts. The way i figure is he owes me a GOOD bottom end , so i will request that he swap over all my parts (plus new gaskets, seal, rings) to the spare block plus machining at no cost to me off course ! I shall report back after sat and we will see if he honors his work.




_Modified by giulianot at 3:41 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

good luck man, sorry to hear your foul luck


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

So brought the short block to the engine builder today and we took of the pan and we saw this,
























as you can tell there is alot of damage and the main cap bolts were not stretch bolts and were torqued to 48 ft-lbs . I really dont know what caused this failure. the engine builder is giving me a full warranty and is purchasing a new short block to rebuild for me. i should have the new short block back in a month or so.


----------



## biggyj1967 (Apr 10, 2007)

glad to hear the builder is working with you now and i hope she is back together soon....
I believe now i am going your way instead of the aba swap i had planned... i was planning a vr swap, thankfully my level headed friend made me see the light.... lol


----------



## biggyj1967 (Apr 10, 2007)

btw, any parts available from your parts cabby?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (biggyj1967)*

ya just pm me any parts you need and ill let you know if they are available!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Happy to hear your builder is standing by his work and replacing the block. New block or seasoned used block?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_Happy to hear your builder is standing by his work and replacing the block. New block or seasoned used block?
 
The engine builder is buying a used short block from the junkers and boring it out. He also needs to replace two pistons since they are cracked and .5mm over (+.035). I am also going to machine a flat on the used aaz crank to fit a tdi crank sprocket. AAZ crank noses were inherently weak and were changed to a stronger design for the TDI's. As for the cap bolts i just came to a new discovery, there is an engine serial number specific cap bolt to use, prior to AAZ 560 000 you use N 102 638 01 which is a m10x65 bolt, and after AAZ 560 001 you use N 901 300 01 which is a AM10x80 bolt. I wish my engine builder new this before he did my motor


----------



## CorradoGuy (Jul 2, 2000)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Nice build. We'll have to wait and see what lasts longer - the car, or the amount of time it takes for you to clear your driving record


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (CorradoGuy)*















, Im sure clearing my record will take longer! Since the damage internally was so extensive the engine builder opted to replace everything. He also has a lead on a vw factory rebuild AAZ, which I personally would prefer. In my opinion nobody can rebuild them as well as VW. My question is, did i shear the head of the bolt? are the factory cap bolts good enough for 23.5 : 1 compression ratio and an extra 30 psi boost? Are ARP cap bolts necessary in my application?


_Modified by giulianot at 3:33 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Not much progress lately. My engine builder has found a good used short block and is starting the rebuilding process all over again. This time I will be using ARP cap bolts, as they are much stronger. I also have to machine the crank nose to fit a tdi crank pulley. AAZ crank nose were inherently weak and were know to spin on the pulley. While the engine is being built im sourcing a better method of cooling the oil, like a thermostatically controlled front mount oil cooler, rather than the stock oil-to-water heat exchanger







I wanna dissipate that heat into the atmosphere not the coolant







I ready to upgrade my stock t3 turbo now, its ok but it only makes boost to 23-24 psi reliably so....... im looking into a custom t3/t4 hybrid that can make 30 psi reliably!


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: (giulianot)*

How did you modify the gas tachometer to get it to work on a diesel?
Also, you're right that the VW factory does a very good job of building motors, but many others can do great work. Witness Indy cars, hot Chevies, Hemis, Formula Fords, etc. It becomes evident why blueprinting a motor is expensive. 
Don't know whether the amount of boost you use exceeds the design limits of the motor—VW boost is probably in the 8–10 psi range.

_Modified by clyde at 1:52 PM 2-13-2008_


_Modified by clyde at 3:45 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (clyde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clyde* »_How did you modify the gas tachometer to get it to work on a diesel? 

To convert a gasser tach to work on the diesel signal requires reworking the circuit board behind the tach. Here is a good write up http://vwdiesel.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=3741. Your other option is to go with something like this http://www.dakotadigital.com/i...8.htm which will convert the signal coming from the alternator so you can use the gas tach without alteration.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

So I've made some progress. My engine builder had the crank magna-fluxed and polished and looked great all except the crank nose.
































the previous wrench flinging monkey mechanic decided to fix the wobbly crank by drilling a hole though the crank sprocket and into the crank nose and inserting a dowel














what were they thinkin! 
so to fix it right i had my little bro "the machinist" weld the old key hole up and machine a flat on the crank to accept the stronger tdi style crank sprocket


























heres a vid of indicating a crank

and my new crank sprocket 








and it all off the the engine builder for final assembly of the 2nd short block


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*MOTOR ASSEMBLY TIME!*

I finally got the shot block back from the engine builder, this time with arp main cap studs







First off I cleaned all the head studs and the re-lubricated all the threads with moly lube, and installed them in my new block. 
















I installed the new custom pressure plate that I bought from eurodrive cluthes. They lighted the flywheel and made me a kevlar disk
































Then I decided to move on to the top end. Although the piston protrusion past deck is .029, which calls for a one hole head gasket , I went with a 3 hole head gasket to lower th cr slightly . I torqued the head bolts to 100 ft-lbs 
























Then the trany went on so i can find my timing marks and injector pump was timed to .96mm

































and now I'm waiting for the lower cover to come from the vw dealer 








I'm dropin the motor in the shell Thursday, it should be running in a week


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: MOTOR ASSEMBLY TIME! (giulianot)*

I got the oil cooler today in the mail and it looks like it will work well. Only one problem, the oil cooler sandwich plate is thinner than my stock oil cooler. So I have to run the shorter style oil filter nipple off a vw without a oil cooler.








and I got my new lower timing belt cover


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: MOTOR ASSEMBLY TIME! (giulianot)*

I went to the local vw shop in my area and the gave me a threaded nipple from a 1.6l na and proceded to bolt on the cooler.















































[/quote]


----------



## Moljinar (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: MOTOR ASSEMBLY TIME! (giulianot)*









Wow! I'm doing exactly what you just did, the copper pipe bypass and the cooler removal (with a 11 row cooler next to the radiator)


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: MOTOR ASSEMBLY TIME! (Moljinar)*

I hope this oil cooler with increase the cooling of the turbo heated oil. I'm a strong believer in maximum cooling. 
So now that i have the motor and trany assembled i attempted to drop it in the shell, but no love







































No matter how i maneuvered it, I COULD NOT get it in the engine bay without scratching or damaging something.
So I've decided to remove the lower A arm brace and put the car up on stands , then slide the motor and trany under the engine bay, then hook it up on the engine jack through the bay. Im also working on a 20' X 30' garage w/ side post hoist, I'm sick of engine swaps on the grass












_Modified by giulianot at 8:44 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## cabbyhappy (Jun 8, 2007)

WOW! You must have alot of patience. If this was my motor swap. I'd be shoving, pushing, pulling, scratching and yelling at it until i had it bolted in place.
I like that blue!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (cabbyhappy)*

wow. I am very impressed with your patience.
i would of killed the engine builder.
Nice job.
Cant wait to see how it performs!
Have any updates?


----------



## c5ho (Apr 22, 2003)

More updates!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

up dates mofo.....bring it!!!!


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

sweet build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Goldfinger978 (Jul 15, 2006)

wow, badass build. I just recently picked up a Jetta TDi and I love it!!!!


----------



## c5ho (Apr 22, 2003)

So seriously...we need more updates/pictures!


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (c5ho)*

ok I have some updates, I bought a mk3 cabrio soon to be a tdi recipient







My mk1 cabby diesel project has not progressed much recently but its due for some work this weekend. I recently completed the concrete pad for my garage build and proceeded to bolt down my new (used) Hoist. It is a 7000 lbs side post and I couldn't wait to test it out. So i pulled the cabby onto my temporarily outdoor shop
















and i got the leveling bar to aid me in maneuvering/fenageling the motor in to the bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








my steel building is coming Thursday so I will be erecting the garage this weekend and installing the motor next weekend. Im hoping to have my mk1 cabby running within the month so i can drive it and park my mk3 and start that tdi swap










_Modified by giulianot at 4:41 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I am so jealous!!!!!!
I want a lift in my garage. Just dont have the height to have it.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

*Real Progress Report *








My friend Colin came over today and gave me a hand installing the engine. Heres how that went;








































































Still need to install the rad and intercooler, should be ready for a test drive very soon











_Modified by giulianot at 9:39 PM 10-5-2008_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*MY TURBO DIESEL RUNS! AGAIN!*

So I put the rad and intercooler in today. Then I pulled out the vacume pump and primed the oil pump with a 3/8" pipe with a slot cut into it, and my cordless drill. I reinstalled the vacume pump, put coolant in the reservoir and decided to try starting it up. Great success















heres a vid of me starting it up for the first time


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

so glad to see it back up and running! I look forward to your A3 conversion as well, but lately am reaaly thinking about following your A1 footsteps.


----------



## egranlund (Jul 21, 2008)

jeeze, that thing is louder than mine >.>
I'm sure your neighbors love you turning that thing on and off all the time








Good job though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
What's the deal with the glow plugs, do you have to wait 10 seconds like that all the time? (I don't know anything about diesel)


----------



## markAdeck (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (egranlund)*

I just read this entire thread for the first time tonight. Very interesting and informative. Sorry for all of the bad luck you've had and it looks like you have done all of this outside??? Damn, I won't even shovel snow in the winter. No chance you're going to get it down the 1/4 this year I suppose. If your machine shop knew what they were doing there should be no need for a break in period. I built my own drag racing engines for years, done right no break in is necessary. That is an old fashioned idea that went out probably in the 60's.


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_
the previous wrench flinging monkey mechanic decided to fix the wobbly crank by drilling a hole though the crank sprocket and into the crank nose and inserting a dowel














what were they thinkin! 


Never owned a G60 before, eh? Ever hear of variable crankshaft timing? It's when you're jamming at 5600rpm's in 3rd gear and the (forgot the word) cutout with the metal jamb that holds the crankshaft sprocket for the timing belt in place suddenly decides to break and you end up with some pretty crazy cool timing that instantly smashes all of your valves, grenades your charger, and sends pistons flying out from underneath your car.
Yep, good 'ol variable crankshaft timing.
That should give you a hint as to why that dowel was probably put in there








Otherwise, engine blowing up sucks, good to see that it all came back together again.
-AJ
edit: 100ftlbs for the headbolts







You're gonna crack the seats between the valves at that level. Stocker 1.6d's are supposed to get torqued down to 90ftlbs which cracks the head already.
ARP headstuds should only have to do 75-80ftlbs.


_Modified by the_mad_rabbit at 10:28 AM 10-11-2008_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_
Never owned a G60 before, eh? Ever hear of variable crankshaft timing? It's when you're jamming at 5600rpm's in 3rd gear and the (forgot the word) cutout with the metal jamb that holds the crankshaft sprocket for the timing belt in place suddenly decides to break and you end up with some pretty crazy cool timing that instantly smashes all of your valves, grenades your charger, and sends pistons flying out from underneath your car.
Yep, good 'ol variable crankshaft timing.
That should give you a hint as to why that dowel was probably put in there








Otherwise, engine blowing up sucks, good to see that it all came back together again.
-AJ
edit: 100ftlbs for the headbolts







You're gonna crack the seats between the valves at that level. Stocker 1.6d's are supposed to get torqued down to 90ftlbs which cracks the head already.
ARP headstuds should only have to do 75-80ftlbs.


The AAZ engine is prone to crank failiers, as is the PG engine, the difference is the there is a Fix for the AAZ. I believe the machining a flat on the crank nose to accept the TDI crank is stronger than using a dowel. Unfortunately there is no such fix for the PG world so I guess doweling the crank is your only alternative. Bingo I've never owned a g60 and I probably never will, I'm a Turbo Diesel kinda Guy








This Motor is running 23:1 cr plus an additional 20psi ......I Need all the clamping force I can get to contain those kinds of cylinder pressures. I used a metal head gasket and only actually torqued to 90 ft lbs. I'm sure thats not gonna crack my head. but I've been wrong before...


----------



## markAdeck (Aug 26, 2008)

Are you embarrassed when you get smoked by a diesel? 

I've been wanting to quote this ever since the first time I saw it. I embarrass gassers all of the time with my PSD. A properly set up diesel will blow the doors off of a lot of gasoline powered trucks and cars.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (markAdeck)*

Very true, I've always been a strong believer in the power of diesel. This cabby is a lot of fun to drive. 1-3 gear spools to 17 psi and 4th and 5th i can get 22 psi. The Giles pump has great throttle response and is probably set to fuel a little too much for the boost levels I'm currently running . Under WOT it smoke quite a bit and i can send my egt's through the roof.
I'm going to go see Giles soon to get that all fine tuned. I'm looking for a good garret t2, We'll see if that turbo spools a little quicker


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Wow.. Just read through all of this ! Nice Project ! Hopefully i'll see this on the road on my missions to Everett


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (VdubFeind)*

Thanks I appreciate the encouragement ! Hopefully our paths will cross someday







I went to the local meet dubbed as Octoberfest and some friends snapped some pics of the cabby diesel doing a 3rd gear [email protected] psi, pass!!



































_Modified by giulianot at 10:06 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Nice pics ! Lovin the Soot Screen.


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

hooray, it's alive! Great job! (and now I regret not going to Octoberfest...work, bah!)


----------



## VWlumpy (May 16, 2008)

nice work, that cabby is gonna surprise the **** out of a lot of people. and the best part is, it sounds like my old work truck, but im sure it runs way better and does not smoke quite as much... and i know the pain of working on grass, i only have the advantage of having a shaddy tree to work under. keep up the sweet work


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (VWlumpy)*

Thanks guys, This car has already surprised many gassers







I was on the freeway the other day when a IS300 pulls up beside for some action. Needless to say his 15 year old N.A. toyota 3L was no match for the turbo diesel








I literally left him in the smoke. I'm hoping that this weekend I'll get a chance to dyno the car at a local shop, then we will see what ##'s this setup can put down











_Modified by giulianot at 10:23 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (giulianot)*

subscribed


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

Heya All, Today I finally got a chance to dyno my 1.9 TD cabby! In its stock form the aaz motor make 75 hp and 90lb/tq, this is what my cabby put down























The pulls were done in 4th gear and my boost would peak at [email protected] 3200rpm and then taper to 15psi after that







not bad for a tired garret t3. The engine definitely has more potential in my opinion and would produce much more with a healthier , smaller turbo.







Judging By how I totally fumigated the shop, the fueling is definitely there now i just got to get a good turbo in!


_Modified by giulianot at 2:15 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## Moljinar (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (giulianot)*

I can't see your pics, what were the numbers on the dyno?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Moljinar)*

I put down 118 HP @ 184lbs of torque, I out torqued a vr and a 1.8t at the wheels


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

I was initially content with the base line dyno #'s, but now Im just craving more.







A very good friend of mine has generously offered to let me try his k24/k26 hybrid with only 500 kms use. So upward and onwards I have to space the exhaust manifold off the head for the turbo housing to clear. Need to get some 1/4x3"x12" precision machined flat stock to make some exhaust manifold spacers. Not even 1000kms on the motor and I'm all ready swaping the turbo :lol: 


_Modified by giulianot at 10:51 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*BIG TURBO PREP WORK*

So I bought some M8 1.25 threaded rod in Stainless Steel from fastenall for $14 and cut it up in 2.5" sections .5" longer than the stock exhaust studs. I had my little brother "The Machinist" make me four 1/4" exhaust manifold spacers and the turned out really well. Now i have everything ready to make that monster k24/26 housing clear my intake manifold.

















and finally some pics our future 24 hours of lemons car


----------



## ilovevvv (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: BIG TURBO PREP WORK (giulianot)*

That was a blast to read... Now thats going green!!!


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: kkk k24/26 install*

So I finally got my turbo upgrade from Bryson and it is beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif







A little history on this turbo, It was born a k24 and was bored out to fit a k26 impellers and shaft, within a k24 housing. Hence a hybrid turbo. This was all done at a professional turbo rebuilder before I owned it. Without further delay some pics.








































the swap begins !! the car with the old t3 in








3" SS downpipe removed
















next I removed the 4 12point 12mm bolts that hold the turbo on








and the old t3 on the floor
















now to remove the exhaust manifold








and now remove exhaust studs cause there gonna be to short now








and now the new longer SS studs installed








next i installed the double gasket and the manifold spacers








now to prep the turbo , Im putting a plug where the wastegate takes its pressure from the turbo, and going right to the intake manifold for wastegate reference.
















then i mounted the oil return line and installed the manifold and turbo

































The new turbo spools quicker than the old t3 and will sustain 25 psi of boost. 
the car is alot more powerful now and i cant wait till may 30th when i will hit the dyno again and see what kind of numbers this setup will put down.


_Modified by giulianot at 2:56 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: kkk k24/26 install (giulianot)*

Sweet! i think im going to be there at that dyno day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: kkk k24/26 install (instg8r)*

SO I needed a new plate sticker for the cabby, and that meant another "Joke" ontario emissions test. I decided to bring it to the vw dealer in orangeville since it a flat rate anywhere $36. I book an appointment with the service dept and let them know its a diesel. (Diesel emissions test in ontario is a VISUAL inspection so long as the exhaust is intact and there is no visible smoke @ idle, it's a pass) I arrive to the dealer with the cabby and the guy at the service desk ask me for Make and model of vehicle. I tell him it's a 1990 vw cabriolet 1.9td. He says "Impossible". He walks out to the lot and looks under the hood then says "OH we'll have to test this under hotrod/ swap class " . Ok whatever I tell him my ownership say Power/D so it is registered as a diesel at the ministry of transportation. FINALLY he agrees to send a mechanic to preform the diesel emissions test. The VW mechanic (nice guy) started my car in the lot and popped the hood, poked around, looked at the tailpipe @ idle, then turned to me and said "you pass". COOOl







So then he asks "off the record, how much fuel is this Injector pump really pushing" and I said "It's a Giles pump". "AHHH enough said". Now all is great I have a valid emisions and valid stickers and I'm all set to lay down some new #'s this Saturday at the Diesel Doctor Dyno day. ONLY 2 more days
























_Modified by giulianot at 10:31 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## klown78 (Apr 6, 2009)

I remember seeing this in person







sick car....Love your hoist to man!! jealous







Glad you passed the emissions portion...


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (klown78)*

Today was a great day! I made it down to diesel doctors dyno day and put my cabby with its new setup on the rollers. I was the only IDI to dyno today, alot of nice tdi's and even a 09 2.0 tdi ! so here is a video of one run and my dyno sheet.










I put down 133 hp and over 200 flbs of torque







Im pretty happy with that for now


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (giulianot)*

*GOOD JOB!*


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

Nice! You're easily eating up 2.0 16vs with that power.


----------



## snickers_163 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Malone)*

So, Just read the story - Good Stuff! I saw the title and was going to hardcore nay-say, assuming you were just a gas-head playing diesel on the weekends... But you're in the know, so nevermind!
I've done a bit of work on the fiance's 2000 Jetta TDI and supervised some serious work after a TB failure.
Also - How's the clearance? Are you going to need the hoist when you change the TB?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (snickers_163)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snickers_163* »_So, Just read the story - Good Stuff! I saw the title and was going to hardcore nay-say, assuming you were just a gas-head playing diesel on the weekends... But you're in the know, so nevermind!
I've done a bit of work on the fiance's 2000 Jetta TDI and supervised some serious work after a TB failure.
Also - How's the clearance? Are you going to need the hoist when you change the TB?

Thanks guys, my next step is to redo the IC piping in 2" cause i think im loosing too much pressure do to volume, and i need to relocate the air filter to the front of the car with a stock mk2 td air box. There is more than enough clearance to change the TB easily










_Modified by giulianot at 11:58 AM 6-15-2009_


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bump to view from home


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Finally Saw this car in person today at JJB. Damn ! 
Great Dyno Numbers too !! 
BTW still got that modded manifold ? Forgot to ask you bout that today


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ktownboostn* »_Finally Saw this car in person today at JJB. Damn ! 
Great Dyno Numbers too !! 
BTW still got that modded manifold ? Forgot to ask you bout that today

Thanks, I still have the manifold it you need it







So I finally decided to install some fk lowering springs I had laying around and new strut mounts to boot








before drop








after drop








I also refinished my 14x6.5 basketweaves in aztec silver
























and I installed a new dome light from the rear of a mk4 work great no cutting involved and it fit right in!








Now I'm going to vacuum and shine it up for the show at Vagcraft on Sunday Aug 16 in Brampton Ontario







anyone else coming from the cabby forums, we need to represent the drop tops!


_Modified by giulianot at 5:08 PM 8-14-2009_


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (giulianot)*

hey Giuliano, car's looking great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looking forward to seeing it this Sunday, I'll be there with my cabby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (BoraVR)*

Love this car, nice to see some updates! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmwloco (Oct 14, 2006)

Fantastic build. You have to love a fast, fuel efficient and fun convertible.
I just hope VW is paying attention and the BlueSport sees the light of day.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (bmwloco)*

Hi All, Vagkraft was great, lots of quality mk1's







Big congrats to Daniel (BoraVR) for taking top honors in the mk1 class with his euro mk1 cabby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















what a beautiful example of a clean cabby . Enjoy your trophy euro plate









As for my car, it needs a lot of work to get to take kind of show quality. I sold the previous set of bbs basketweaves and decided on a new color sceme. Let me know what you guys think of two tone bbs? Im going to get some 195 55 14 toyo T1R's next week http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

I Went to Mega Wheels on the Queensway and they hooked me up with some 195 55r 14 toyo t1r's. Very nice shop and they did a great job mounting my tires on the rims. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








here are some pics of the cabby with its new shoes


























_Modified by giulianot at 11:32 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot) cannon 5d photoshoot*

My wife took some more pics for me on her good camera!








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



















































_Modified by giulianot at 10:51 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Armani_mk2 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (giulianot)*

hey Julian That Cabby MOVES bro...thanks for taking me for a spin...160km down hwy 10 lol MTO everywhere ur Brave lol...
and thanks for ur help with the MK2 16v swap to the 8v...my car is running mint now...
anyways see you in Inglewood...
P.S. sweet shop bro


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: 1.9 aaz into a mk1 cabrio build (Armani_mk2)*

Ah...inspirational, but I'll be leaving town after an hour on the road whereas you'll be in the next state.
1.6D<1.9TD
Good ish, nonetheless.


----------



## mr Sandman (Jun 2, 2009)

uh... i'm speechless. this is so sweet.


----------



## il_fucile (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: (giulianot)*

nice car man how much hp ??????


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (il_fucile)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (puebla)*

Right Texers time for some updates. Last fall before putting the car away for the season I did a compression test and teakdown test. I found that cylinder 1&2 had low compression and were leaking at the intake valves, so i tore the head off again and sent it out for new valves and seals.
and the head comes off again
















I start to assemble refurbished head








I installed all new valve lifters , I used lucas as assemble lube








A shot of the bottom of the cam and the head with the new valves and new precups pressed in








a look at how bad my old precups were burned out from over fueling and high egts








Next I installed the cam and torqued down the caps 








glowplugs were next








then injector heat shields and injectors torqued to 51 ft/lbs
























Exhaust manifold studs installed








Intake manifold torqued to 15 ft/lbs








Exhaust manifold spacers installed








Finally the exhaust manifold gets torqued to 15 ftlbs








the kkk 24/26 gets bolted to the exhaust manifold and torqued to 50 ft/lbs








Now the head the ready for install so I cleaned the block and put in a new 2 hole head gasket and placed the head on the block. I reinstalled the arp head studs and applied the arp approved lube and torqued the head to 75 ft/lbs.
I connected all the hoses and put some coolant in it started write up!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Going to get a fresh dyno with the fresh head? How does she feel?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

The cabby pulls very hard now!!







I love it ! Im going to dyno it at the end of the month at a local dyno day. I still have a minor exhaust leak between the exhaust manifold and the turbo. Thats were Its loosing valuable exhaust gas pressure for spooling. Right now it only makes 24-26 psi max and i want 30 -35.
I took some time to tend to a nasty oil leak coming from the oil pan gasket

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









first i removed all the oil pan bolts and the transmission dirt shield








pulled the pan down








The old pan gasket / splash gasket, to remove the gasket the oil pump has to come off too
























oil pump off and arp main cap studs exposed 









I cleaned the oil pan and the bottom of the block and reinstalled the new pan gasket












_Modified by giulianot at 9:49 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## Rabbit6 (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: (giulianot)*

looking forward to getting my hands on this car tomorrow. We'll see what a little extra lift on the bumpstick will do.


----------



## Rabbit6 (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: (Rabbit6)*

Well that was interesting. Much like the previous two test vehicles, the custom cam made an excellent improvement to upper mid and high end, cutting almost a whole second off the quarter mile time. Due to the lack of a proper dragstrip, we had to let off early, but still managed a 15.0 with two biggish dudes in the car, and sensible traction available only at 1/3 throttle at the launch. On proper slicks with some practice and tossing out the fat-ass owner passenger (just kidding, G!) it's easily a 14.1-14.3 car.
Quite a beast!
Video to follow soon.


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbit6)*

Hell ya. Your car hauls ass. You need to come by the shop and take me for a ride more often


----------



## Rabbit6 (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: (burn_your_money)*

Here we go.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOXs7z8ktYE 


_Modified by Rabbit6 at 12:03 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbit6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit6* »_Here we go.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOXs7z8ktYE 

_Modified by Rabbit6 at 12:03 PM 3-21-2010_

Thanks for the video and the High Lift Cam








Looking forward to the dyno day on sunday, then we will see what this car is making to the wheels 
In the mean time I decided to upgrade my lighting to some motorized hi/lo beam xenon h4 headlights
The night illumination is excellent and the cut off is rather good with minimal glare! What do you guys think?


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (giulianot)*

So those are the standard H4 housing Bi-Xenons? Been looking at those for mine, where the bulb actually shifts in the base for a two filiment Hi/Low replication. A buddy has some Audi Bi-Xenon projector assemblies with the motorized projector lenses, but then I'd need new housings. How are they for opposing traffic? That's my biggest concern with an e-code lense and stupid brightness.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_So those are the standard H4 housing Bi-Xenons? Been looking at those for mine, where the bulb actually shifts in the base for a two filiment Hi/Low replication. A buddy has some Audi Bi-Xenon projector assemblies with the motorized projector lenses, but then I'd need new housings. How are they for opposing traffic? That's my biggest concern with an e-code lense and stupid brightness.

That exactly what they are

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








and the glare for the opposing traffic is very minimal, the cut off is really good, i never get flashed by oncomming driver either.
Today was the cabbys dyno run and I was pretty happy with the result
Big thanks to rabbit6 for the custom high lift cam
152hp and 255tq i out torqued a chiped 1.8t and a vr


----------



## Rabbit6 (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Your car was definitely the star of that dyno show, G!
I'll have copies of this cam ready for sale soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

here's a quick vid of the cabby on the roller.
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...flv




_Modified by Rabbit6 at 6:53 PM 3-29-2010_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_
That exactly what they are

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








and the glare for the opposing traffic is very minimal, the cut off is really good, i never get flashed by oncomming driver either.


What I wanted to hear! A buddy was trying to talk me into the used Audi bi-xenon projectors he has, but not with a cut e-code lense. I'll see what things are like with the new headlight harness, though they were relayed before, the wiring will just be a little less hacked than it was.


----------



## Rabbit6 (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Here's another video, this time on the dyno
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKXXVIsEtWo 


_Modified by Rabbit6 at 1:49 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbit6)*

Well this cabby lives no longer.








Got into an accident and the frame was beyond repair. So I sripped everything and im gonna start on a new cabby shell

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## invintive (Jun 4, 2008)

Ouch! Sadness...


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (invintive)*

oh man that sucks! i love this thread too great build. sad to see this one go!


----------



## DieselAlltheway (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (giulianot)*

If it's any consolation your Cabby has left a legacy and is an inspiration to folks like me that also love them diesels. I have a 90 Cabby too with the slow-ass 1.8 gasser. A friend suggested converting it to a diesel (he installed a 1.9 on my 84 1.6td Rabbit recently) and this thread you started here has convinced me to go ahead with the swap. Just need to locate a donor engine.
I have a Mk1 diesel Jetta that's complete and soon we'll be removing all the parts we need from it (fuel cell, lines etc) so I'm already halfway there. Finding a 1.9td from a donor mk3 wouldn't be too hard seeing how many of these are kicking around.
He insists it is an easy, straight forward swap to my Cabrio and I have total confidence in his skills (as proven by the 1.9td in the Rabbit) so I can't wait to start this project and have the only(?) diesel Cabrio in Canada.
Thanks to you for starting this thread, proving it can be done and best of luck in locating a new Cabby.


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

I bought another shell it's not a cabby but close , it a caddy. The motor will live on in the caddy shell but i have alot of welding sanding and painting till that happens!


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

progress?!?! 

and...I may have a diesel swap you can help me with in the next year...  AAZ from a 93 Passat, IIRC from what dad said it came from... hunting for a wiring harness that hasn't been butchered :thumbup:

Hey, can we carb a TD?  Wacky thoughts I have!


----------



## cornflakes (Aug 8, 2010)

is this a bolt-in block as far as mounts go?

incredible build


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow. I have to say that was not the ending i expected reading through this thread . But good luck with the Caddy!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Sucks the Cabby is toast! At least you could salvage most of the goodies!


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

bumping an old thread as I'm rarin to put an AAZ in my caddy. looking for resources.


----------



## Samsquam (Jul 8, 2012)

wow...just wow...i started at 11pm and its 2am and it was totally worth staying up!! lots of great tips/insperation:thumbup:


----------



## flying_oliver (Apr 29, 2013)

I know this thread has been idle for a while and you worked on this in 2007, but I was wondering on how you converted your tach? Did you solder in different components into the board or did you purchase a converter that converts "W" output to the gasser signal?


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

huh. funny to see this one pop up. since my last post, I've put 10,000 miles on my AAZ swapped truck. this truck is so damn fun to drive now. can't beat it. makes me want to do a cabrio, too.


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

This was a great build! I look forward to checking out your truck too! I ended up swapping all my cabby goodies into a 79 rabbit shell when mine got wrecked. So it goes. Still wish I was back in a diesel!!! :beer:


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

flowmastergfunk said:


> This was a great build! I look forward to checking out your truck too! I ended up swapping all my cabby goodies into a 79 rabbit shell when mine got wrecked. So it goes. Still wish I was back in a diesel!!! :beer:


 I've updated my sig with a link to the local club site where I have a build thread. 
I'm really itchin to do this swap again. I love my truck.


----------



## damac2004 (Jun 18, 2010)

ducatipaso said:


> I've updated my sig with a link to the local club site where I have a build thread.
> I'm really itchin to do this swap again. I love my truck.


 i have no clue what to do with my cars since i have never drivin a 1.9 or later vw diesel engine. 

im not trying to make a race car but having roll on power on tap so fifth gear works would be nice. 

would you mod a fresh stock 1.6td engine if you had it, or ditch it and go 1.9 to build up?


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

damac2004 said:


> i have no clue what to do with my cars since i have never drivin a 1.9 or later vw diesel engine.
> 
> im not trying to make a race car but having roll on power on tap so fifth gear works would be nice.
> 
> would you mod a fresh stock 1.6td engine if you had it, or ditch it and go 1.9 to build up?


 like they say... _there's no replacement for displacement_. 
1.9TD > 1.6TD. Period.


----------



## tecrekka (Dec 26, 2007)

A year after the last post on this thread and I too want to send my condolences. 

I recently acquired an 81 Caddy w AAZ swap, as well as a 77 Rabbit with 2000 TDI, the latter of which still needs to be finished. I was just looking for IC information and found this thread. 

Much inspiration, great information, thanks!

How's that truck coming??


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey man sorry to hear about your cab! Just picked up an aaz cabby with Giles pump and injectors that is running but missing some of the final touches, and I was wondering if I could pm you some questions. I also see your localish that's sweet!


----------



## simonfredette (Oct 17, 2016)

*I want an aaz cabby*

I have an 88 cabriolet with original 1.8 and want to swap it for an aaz, I have a bunch of questions ! Does it matter what the aaz came out of, passat or jetta years etc. Im going from my stock auto to a manual will I be able to use the pedal cluster out of the doner? Mounts ? Instument cluster.. I see that a few people here have done it and would love to chat up with you when I have questions, and there will be questions!


----------

